# Dehydration but frequent soft stool?



## Getting Me Down! (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys, at the minute im under going trial and error treatments with my doctor... which i know can be a lengthy process, which im willing to cope with if it means theres a slight chance of my bowels becoming normal!

However in the meantime i just wondered if anyone could help this little problem i have, and tell me what you think!
For starters, I dont really have IBS-D or IBS-C ... Just dodgy bowels! ... My stool is usually really soft and or mushy, and after my bowel movements (usually in a morning, and nearly ALWAYS an incomplete evacuation meaning i end up going quite a few times to find relief) the rest of the day ill get some sort of 'pressure urgency' and i just pass a jelly like mucus substance..... However i only drink 2-3 glasses of water a day.
So why is my stool mushy, and im passing a jelly/watery like substance when theres hardly any 'liquids' in my system? Surely i should be very constipated and the stools should be very dry and hard?

My mum thinks i am dehydrated, so im trying to drink more.... do you think drinking more could help reduce this 'mucus substance and mushy stool' and help me have complete and firm bowel movements, or do you think drinking more could make my issue worse and the passage of more mucus because my bowels are not absorbing the water?
I dont usually get pain, so right now this is what's stopping me from going out with friends.....If i could just get to the bottom of this, ill be more out-going again, im only 17 and really do miss going out with my friends and having fun like i should be at my age! :/

Thanks for any advice/ideas.xx


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If the stool doesn't have enough time in the colon for the body to pull the water out, it can still be soft/mushy. The colon also produces mucus which is what that mucus like substance probably is. It makes some all the time but makes more for just about any reason.

The you need a minimum of 8 - 8oz glasses is kind of a myth and you do get fluids in from other beverages and from food. Do you pass the pinch test for dehydration (pinch the skin and it either goes back to normal in time or not).

It make take finding the right balance of water and fiber to firm up the stools. Calcium Carbonate supplements can also be used to firm things up.


----------



## Getting Me Down! (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Kathleen, i'll bare that in mind.
The mucus is irritating me more than ever at the minute. Its every day after my normal morning bowel movement ill get urgency and thats all there is, about 15+ times... ive been tested for inflammation and they havent found anything but never had Colonoscopy (they're sure its IBS so dont want to put me through the discomfort of a colonoscopy)... just want something that can reduce this it's driving me insane!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried an antihistamine? While they are mostly for mucus production up top some people have found that it helps down below as well.


----------



## Getting Me Down! (Oct 29, 2012)

I haven't tried them, I will mention that to my doctor on my next visit. DO you think it is POSSIBLE that the mucus is a sign of an infection or a parasite maybe? :-/


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Doesn't have to be. Colon makes more mucus if it is irritable for any reason. Lots of IBSers are just really mucusy down there. Sometimes it is because the stool needs more lubrication or the colon is just sensitive for no reason other than IBS.


----------



## Getting Me Down! (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey i started taking amitriptyline at 10mg every night and they were doing some good but then the doctor upped my dosage to 20mg .... the other day my stomach felt queezy so i took one immodium.... and the past two days i have felt terrible! ... I get a belly ache in the morning and an urge to have BM but the urge to push isn't very strong, and it is a small amount of VERY soft horrible mushy stool... and i keep getting little spasms in my low abdomen with urges to have a BM but when i push nothing happens.... i know theres lots of stool far up in there i just cant get rid of it and its making me feel so ill.... Im wonderig if i might have some sort of impaction from the amitriptyline and immodium working together as all three are meant to reduce the amount of stool :-(


----------

